# What tail is this baby boy?



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Still young  I think I have a marble... this was him last week when I just got him. 











His tail grew so much! So I'm wondering... what tail type might he be?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Two branching rays on his tail make him a veiltail, multicolour/cambodian - best guess. He's got a lot of growing to do, so adorable


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks! I love him too  especially his colors!
I want to learn more about tail branching lol  So less branching=veiltail?
I thought he was a delta or something because his fins all touch when he flares, but i gues they grow out of that :3
I think my female's a veil tail too, or a plakat @[email protected]


----------



## Anna27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh he is a cutie! Love the coloring, I'm still learning about tail types as well


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

me to...good luck with your little man


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah looks like a VT boy. He'll be a round tail for a while and then it'll start to drop down in the common VT shape. I had one do the same thing


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oooh  I'm excited. I can already see it elongating everyday, no kidding!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It could just be my eyesight, but he looks like he has more than two rays.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

He has one ray that splits into two, thats two rays right?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yup thats two rays. The little splotches of red right at the end of the tail make it seem like more though  I had to look really close to see them


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I had to take like 30 photos before he'd stay still... and then when I was all like "screw this, I'm just going to take a video" he begins flaring and holding still .










And here's my girl which is even harder to photograph, she even made fun of me 










Duck face!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol yeah you can start to see the "drop" coming in on the top of the tail. Your girl is CUTE!! she reminds me of my avatar Dizzy... I love duck face shots


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I still see around 3-4 rays. I am probably wrong though


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

A few look like they have 3 but the others have two.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think its an illusion I had to look reallly close too. and he is getting a bit of a "veil" 
This picture should be clearer 
my little man guarding his bubble nest!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ah ha! the culprit has come out from behind the shadows to be reveled as a VT lol sneaky little devil...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD he better get a nice long healthy tail! I'm excited about how his colors are coming along  he was almost all white when i first got him


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

what a pretty fish!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

He is a cutie wow..I cannot wait to see the whole Veil drop..oooh..that is gonna be gorgeous..Learning about tails myself but yea, you can see it fan downwards..wow..amazing I love learning bout fishy's!!! Coloring is beautiful too!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

starting to lose his reds!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

you got a marbler...they color change ALL the time lol. Unless multi's do it too... lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lvandert said:


> you got a marbler...they color change ALL the time lol. Unless multi's do it too... lol


Pardon my ignorance, but what are multis?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

guy and gal


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Multi colored bettas. I don't think the change colors as often as marble patterned bettas though


----------

